# من مات على الصليب؟



## آريوس الموحد (5 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدي،،

من المعلوم أن المسيح في دينكم هو إله كامل (لاهوت) وانسان كامل (ناسوت) ومن المعلوم أيضا في دينكم أنه مات على الصليب (نظرية الفداء للبشر).

والسؤال هو: بما أن المسيح اسم جامع لـ(اللاهوت) والناسوت معا وانهما لم يفترقا طرفة عين كما هو مقرر في عقائدكم فمن مات على الصليب؟

*أول: اللاهوت دون الناسوت.*
*ثانيا: اللاهوت والناسوت معا.*
*ثالثا: الناسوت دون اللاهوت.*

- فإذا كان أحد الخيارين (الأول والثاني) *فأي إله هذا الذي يموت؟*

- أما إذا كان الجواب هو الخيار الثالث (والأخير) فإذا الذي قام بالفداء هو جسد بشري كسائر الأجساد البشرية *وبالتالي تنهار (نظرية الفداء) القائمة على القول بأن الله قام بفداء البشر..*

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

سلام ونعمة للجميع
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين.​ 



> السلام على من اتبع الهدي،،


 
سلام لك...لماذا لا تلقي السلام على اخوانك المسلمين؟




> والسؤال هو: بما أن المسيح اسم جامع لـ(اللاهوت) والناسوت معا وانهما لم يفترقا طرفة عين كما هو مقرر في عقائدكم فمن مات على الصليب؟


 
المسيح له طبيعتان (ناسوت ) و ( اللاهوت ).




> *أول: اللاهوت دون الناسوت.
> ثانيا: اللاهوت والناسوت معا.*
> *ثالثا: الناسوت دون اللاهوت.*


 
هذا كله هراء بهراء....من اين لك الخيار الاول والثاني؟؟؟!!!!

اللاهوت لا يموت..الذي مات هو الناسوت






> أما إذا كان الجواب هو الخيار الثالث (والأخير) فإذا الذي قام بالفداء هو جسد بشري كسائر الأجساد البشرية *وبالتالي تنهار (نظرية الفداء) القائمة على القول بأن الله قام بفداء البشر..*


 

من شروط الفادي هو :
1-ان يكون الفادي بدون اي خطية.
2- ان يكون من نفس الجنس البشري.

وبالتالي لا تنهار نظرية الفداء.




> والسلام على من اتبع الهدى.


 
مر اخرى لماذا لا تسلم على اخوانك المسلمين

ولك سلام المسيح وللجميع​


----------



## taten (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

من قال لك ان آريوس كان موحد بمفهومك أقرأ نص تسليم ايمان اريوس لمجمع نيقية وانت تعرف


----------



## taten (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*(10) أقرار الإيمان كما قدمه أريوس للملك قسطنطين(20): 1 - نؤمن بإله واحد، الآب القدير؛ 2 - وبالرب يسوع المسيح ابنه، المولود منه قبل كل الدهور، الله الكلمة الذي به صنع كل شيء، ما في السموات وما على الأرض. 3 - الذي من نزل وصار متجسدا؛ 4 - وتألم، 5 - وقام ثانية؛ 6 - وصعد إلى السموات؛ 7 - وسيأتي ثانية ليدين الأحياء والأموات. 8 - [ونؤمن] أيضا بالروح القدس. 9 - وبقيامة الجسد وحياة الدهر الآتي، وبملكوت السموات، 10 - وبكنيسة الله الواحدة الجامعة، الممتدة من أقصى الأرض إلى أقصاها.
  الإيمان الذي استلمناه من الأناجيل المقدسة، حيث يقول الرب لتلاميذه - " اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ". وإذا كنا لا نؤمن هكذا ونقبل حقا الآب والابن والروح القدس، مثل كل الكنيسة الجامعة وكما تعلم الأسفار المقدسة (التي نؤمن بها ونوقرها جدا)، فالله دياننا الآن وفي الدينونة الآتية ". *


----------



## ibrahem_madian (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*السلام علي من اتبع الهدي ,, و السلام علي الاخوة المسيحيين ..

أحب اضيف بعض الأسئلة . 

ان كان الناسوت فقط الذي مات علي الصليب . ( الجسد فقط ) لكي يكمل الفداء . 

فكيف لجسد ان يموت و قد سكنت به روح الله ( الاهوت ) ؟ 

موفقين ,, *


----------



## ibrahem_madian (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



> من شروط الفادي هو :
> 1-ان يكون الفادي بدون اي خطية.
> 2- ان يكون من نفس الجنس البشري.
> 
> وبالتالي لا تنهار نظرية الفداء.




اري أن طفلا صغيرا ً علي الفطرة قد تحققت به نفس هذه الشروط .

أقصد ان الطفل الصغير بدون اي خطيئة و من نفس الجنس البشري 

ارجو التوضيح ...

ولكم السلام و النعمة  ,,,


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



ibrahem_madian قال:


> اري أن طفلا صغيرا ً علي الفطرة قد تحققت به نفس هذه الشروط .
> 
> أقصد ان الطفل الصغير بدون اي خطيئة و من نفس الجنس البشري
> 
> ...


 
من شروط الفادي:

من نفس الجنس البشري
ان يكون بدون اي خطية
فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.  (كو 2 : 9 ).:new5:
هل الطفل حل به اللاهوت؟؟؟؟

الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر  (1بط  2 : 22 ).:new5:


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



ibrahem_madian قال:


> *السلام علي من اتبع الهدي ,, و السلام علي الاخوة المسيحيين ..*
> 
> *أحب اضيف بعض الأسئلة . *
> 
> ...


 

المسيح له طبيعتان * (ناسوت كامل)* (ولاهوت كامل).

الناسوت هو الي مات على الصليب


----------



## الفيصل (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



تحية للجميع،،

إذا كان ناسوت المسيح هو الذي مات على الصليب كما تقولون فلماذا إذاً تعبدون لاهوت المسيح؟ اعبدوا الانسان (الناسوت) أليس هو الأحق بالعبادة من الللاهوت الذي لم يمت من أجلنا؟


----------



## sant felopateer (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



الفيصل قال:


> تحية للجميع،،
> 
> إذا كان ناسوت المسيح هو الذي مات على الصليب كما تقولون فلماذا إذاً تعبدون لاهوت المسيح؟ اعبدوا الانسان (الناسوت) أليس هو الأحق بالعبادة من الللاهوت الذي لم يمت من أجلنا؟



+*
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين

عزيزى،،
كلامك عجيب من قال لك اننا نعبد لاهوت دون ناسوت ...المسيح ليس قطعتان المسيح هو الله المتجسد اذاً اين الانقسام نحن نعبد الاله الواحد الذى له ثلاث صور الابن و الاب و الروح القدس و لاهوتهم واحد.*


----------



## sant felopateer (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



ibrahem_madian قال:


> اري أن طفلا صغيرا ً علي الفطرة قد تحققت به نفس هذه الشروط .
> 
> أقصد ان الطفل الصغير بدون اي خطيئة و من نفس الجنس البشري
> 
> ...



*+
بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين

سؤال جميل
الرد يا عزيزى:

1) الطفل الذى بلا خطية كما تقول يكون ما بين 1الى 5 اكثر من ذلك يكون وصل الى مرحلة عمرية تبدأ فيها الخطايا المبكرة
2) هل طفل بهذا العمر يقدر ان يصلب و يجلد؟!!
3) فى العهد القديم بعد خطية ادم و حواء اصبح كل مولود من اب يحمل خطية جده ادم لذلك المسيح ولد من ام لان الاب يحمل نسل ام الام فلا تحمل النسل القادم*


----------



## الفيصل (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



تحياتي،،

ما فهمته أخي من كلام "ana 100 100" أن المسيح عندكم له طبيعتان،

اقتباس: "المسيح له طبيعتان (ناسوت كامل) (ولاهوت كامل)" انتهى كلام ana. فإذا كان ناسوت المسيح (الإنسان) هو من مات لأجلنا إذا فالله لم يفدنا ولم يمت من أجلنا؟ *هذا أولا*.

*أما ثانيا*: كيف نعبد الناسوت وهو انسان؟ هل تجوز عبادة البشر؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

راجع المشاركة رقم:   *7*


----------



## ibrahem_madian (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*أخي انا 100 100  يبدو أنك لم تفهم سؤالي جيدا 

ارجو توضيح 

كيف لجسد أن يموت وقد حوي اللاهوت بين جنبيه ؟؟

ارجو تفسير الآية :- 

فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. (كو 2 : 9 ).

كل !!!!!!!!  

ما معني لفظ (كل) هنا !! *


----------



## الفيصل (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



ويبدو أنه لم يفهم أسئلتي أيضاَ يا أخ ابراهيم!!

على أية حال فأنا أنتظر الإجابة عنها معك...


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*الفيصل
فإذا كان ناسوت المسيح (الإنسان) هو من مات لأجلنا إذا فالله لم يفدنا ولم يمت من أجلنا؟ *

*الناسوت واللاهوت لا ينفصلا ...... وإذا فصلتهما فهذا هو خطأك
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كيف نعبد الناسوت وهو انسان؟ هل تجوز عبادة البشر؟

المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد (أي الله الذي شاهدناه في المسيح)

نحن نعبد الله وليس إنسان 

وتعبيراتك تفيد أنك لا تريد أن تفهم وتريد إثبات شئ خطئ وهذا شئ مرفوض*


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*ibrahem_madian
كيف لجسد أن يموت وقد حوي اللاهوت بين جنبيه ؟؟


لأن اللاهوت لا يموت فالذي مات اللحم والدم (جسده الحرفي المحسوس)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. (كو 2 : 9 ).

كل !!!!!!!! 

ما معني لفظ (كل) هنا !! 

معنى كلمة كل هو كل 

أي أن في المسيح حل اللاهوت كلياً .... وفي نفس الوقت كان يملأ الكون كله 

أوضح بصورة رمزية :

إذا ملأنا إناء بالماء إلى آخره .... (نقول أن الإناء ممتلئ كلياً بالماء) 

أما إذا أخذنا الإناء ووضعناه في مياه النهر فنقول أن الإناء ممتلئ بكل مياه النهر

أي أنه ممتلئ بمياه النهر ونفس المياه تحيط به من كل جانب 

أي (يمتلك كل مياه النهر) .... في كل وقت وفي أي وقت

ولا يستطيع أحد أن بفرِّغ الإناء من ماءه طالما الإناء داخل النهر 

أرجو أن تكون الملحوظة وصلت *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

احب اضيف مثل على مثل fredyyy
اذا نور الشمس دخل بغرفة هل معنى هذا ان نور الشمس محصور بالغرفة ومش موجود الا بالغرفة لالا
نور الشمس داخل الغرفة وايضا بكل مكان


----------



## Twin (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ أريوس*


آريوس الموحد قال:


> من المعلوم أن المسيح في دينكم هو إله كامل (لاهوت) وانسان كامل (ناسوت) ومن المعلوم أيضا في دينكم أنه مات على الصليب (نظرية الفداء للبشر).



*هذا هو المعلوم فعلاً والذي نؤمن به*​


آريوس الموحد قال:


> والسؤال هو: بما أن المسيح اسم جامع لـ(اللاهوت) والناسوت معا وانهما لم يفترقا طرفة عين كما هو مقرر في عقائدكم فمن مات على الصليب؟
> 
> *أول: اللاهوت دون الناسوت.*
> *ثانيا: اللاهوت والناسوت معا.*
> *ثالثا: الناسوت دون اللاهوت.*



*بعيداً عن أختيارتك *
*نقول أن الذي صلب علي الصليب هو السيد المسيح*
*الإله الكامل والناسوت الكامل*
*لأنه أتي في ملئ الزمان اهذا السبب هو أن يفدي الإنسان علي عود الصليب ليبررنا من الخطية ويفدينا ولننتصر به*
*والذي صلب هو *
*الله الظاهر بالجسد*
*فالأتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت أتحاد كامل*
*كمثل أتحاد الحديد بالنار*
*فنار اللاهوت أتحد بالناسوت البشري -**ومع فارق التشبيه-نقول ..*
*عندما أتحدت النار بالحديد*
*لن نقول عن الحديد حديد في حالته الجديدة -مع أحتفاظه بخواصه طبعاً -*
*ولن نقول علي النار نار -مع أحتفاظها بخواصها-*
*أنما نقول أن هذا حديد محمي بالنار*
*وعندما نطرق علي الحديد فنحن نطرق علي الحديد المحمي *
*لا علي النار وحدها وعلي علي الحديد وحده*
*أنما نطرق علي الحديد المحمي*
*هذا هو الأتحاد*
*فعندما أتحد الله بالناسوت البشري في رحم العذراء مريم وقت بشارتها *
*كان الأتحاد مروراً بكل ما بحياة السيد المسيح وحتي أثناء الصلب ظل متحدان*
*لأن الأتحاد هنا كان أتحاد كامل*
*لا أنفصال فيه أو تغير أو أمتزاج*​ 
*ولك بعض الأدلة الكتابية*

[q-bible]وَلَكِنْ أَنْتُمْ أَنْكَرْتُمُ الْقُدُّوسَ الْبَارَّ وَطَلَبْتُمْ أَنْ يُوهَبَ لَكُمْ رَجُلٌ قَاتِلٌ. 15*وَرَئِيسُ الْحَيَاةِ* قَتَلْتُمُوهُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ[/q-bible]
*فمن هو رئيس الحياة هنا ؟؟؟*
*أهو الناسوت فقط ؟؟؟*​*وأيضاً*​[q-bible]7بَلْ نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةِ اللهِ فِي سِرٍّ: الْحِكْمَةِ الْمَكْتُومَةِ الَّتِي سَبَقَ اللهُ فَعَيَّنَهَا قَبْلَ الدُّهُورِ لِمَجْدِنَا8الَّتِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا *رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ*.[/q-bible]
*من هو رب المجد هنا ؟؟؟*
*أهو الناسوت فقط ؟؟؟*​*وأيضاً نذيد ونقول ...*​[q-bible]فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ *تَكُونُ مَعِي* فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ [/q-bible]
*من هذا الذي يؤكد أنه سيكون معه بالفردوس *
*أي الحياة لجديدة حياة النصرة*
*أهوت الناسوت فقط ؟؟؟*​ 
*ف أتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت أتحاد كامل *
*دون أنفصال أو تغير أو دوران*
[q-bible]
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ
[/q-bible]
[q-bible]
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
[/q-bible]​

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​​​


----------



## My Rock (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



آريوس الموحد قال:


> - أما إذا كان الجواب هو الخيار الثالث (والأخير) فإذا الذي قام بالفداء هو جسد بشري كسائر الأجساد البشرية *وبالتالي تنهار (نظرية الفداء) القائمة على القول بأن الله قام بفداء البشر..*


 
أحذرك من تكرار هذا الأسلوب الرخيص
فالذي ينهار هنا هو كل ضن و كل فكر يرتفع ضد معرفة الله

أحذرك بشدة من استخدام هذه الألفاظ الرخيصة و لاتدفعني لأهانة عقيدتك

و للأجابة من جديد على هذا السؤال الذي تكرر على صفحات هذا القسم لعشرات المرات

الذي مات هو الجسد البشري بحسب تخطيط و ترتيب الهي, فلولا تجسد الله و تخطيطه لما كان لهذا الجسد ان يصلب لغفران الخطايا, اذافة الى نقاء هذا الجسد من الخطيئة الذي هو شرط مهم من شروط الكفارة الكاملة, هو ايضا عمل الهي

اذا, العمل هو عمل الله, لكنه قدمه بفداء نفس بشرية تجسد فيها.

فكثيرا ما يعمل الله و ينفذ خططه و مبتغاه في اشياء والات, لكن يبقى العمل عمله و النسب له وحده

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



ibrahem_madian قال:


> *السلام علي من اتبع الهدي ,, و السلام علي الاخوة المسيحيين ..*
> 
> *أحب اضيف بعض الأسئلة . *
> 
> ...


 
أسمحلي ان اقول لك انك لم تكن امينا في طرحك, و هذا ما سأبينه في السطور التالية, لكن قبلها يجب ان تعلم ان الناسوت مات بتخطيط اللاهوت, و موته هذا لا يلغي قوة اللاهوت في الأحياء لأن المسيح نفسه قال:

[Q-BIBLE] 
يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فوقة اللاهوت قادرة على الأحياء, و انت بعدم امانتك تجالهت ذلك, فقد تناسيت اكبر دليل على قوة اللاهوت في الأحياء حسب خطته و فدائه, انه اقام هذا الجسد من الأموات بعد 3 ايام

و بذلك يكون سؤالك باطلا, لأن اللاهوت احيا بقوته و قدرته, لكنه امات الناسوت لأجل الفداء

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الفيصل (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



حسنا حسنا،، لا داعي للتوتر والحدة أريد فقط أن أتأكد من كلام الأخ fredyyy وها أنا أنقله مرة أخرى فلقد أجاب مشكورا:




fredyyy قال:


> *الناسوت واللاهوت لا ينفصلا ...... وإذا فصلتهما فهذا هو خطأك
> *



وسؤالي لجميع المشاركين من الاخوة المسيحيين: هل تجمعون على هذا الكلام أي هل أنتم متفقون مع الأخ fredyyy فيما قاله؟

وشكرا،،


----------



## ibrahem_madian (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



sant felopateer قال:


> *+
> بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد.امين
> 
> سؤال جميل
> ...



متشكر لاهتمامك و ردودك 
موفق ,,


----------



## ibrahem_madian (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *ibrahem_madian
> كيف لجسد أن يموت وقد حوي اللاهوت بين جنبيه ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



موفق ,,


----------



## fredyyy (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*ibrahem_madian
انا لم اقل ان اللاهوت يموت . انا اتسائل ( اليس هذا الجسد الذي حوي اللاهوت مميزا ً عن بقية الأجساد ) فكيف يموت كسائر الأجساد ؟

كان لابد أن يموت لكي يتم الفداء (مات المسيح لكي يحيا المؤمنين بفدائه)

لم يمت كسائر الأجساد  .... لاحظ قوة التعبير في الآيات الآتية :

 يو 10:18 
ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي.
 اش 53:12  
لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين

 عب 2:9 
...... يسوع نراه مكللا بالمجد والكرامة من اجل ألم الموت لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لاجل كل واحد.
يوحنا  : 19 
 10  فقال له بيلاطس أما تكلمني.ألست تعلم ان لي سلطانا ان اصلبك وسلطانا ان اطلقك.
 11  اجاب يسوع لم يكن لك عليّ سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق.لذلك الذي اسلمني اليك له خطية اعظم.

 لو 24:7  
قائلا انه ينبغي ان يسلّم ابن الانسان في ايدي اناس خطاة ويصلب وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم.

في الآية الأولى ... سلطان المسيح المطلق لكي يذوق الموت وأن يُقيم نفسه أيضاً

في الآية الثانية ...  نبوة عن سكب المسيح نفسه للموت أي (بإرادته)

في الآية الثالثة ... حتمية موت المسيح لفدائنا اي (البدلية) مات هو لنحيا نحن

في الآية الرابعة ... رفض المسيح القاطع لكلام بيلاطس أن له سلطان علي المسيح

في الآية الخامسة ... المسيح يقرر موته ... ومدة موته ... وأنه سيقوم 

ممكن بعد الملحوظات الخمسة ... نقول أنه (يموت كسائر الأجساد)

أنه متفرد عن الكل ... وأعظم من الآخرين ... ولا يُجمع جسده مع بقية الأجساد
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 مع العلم ان النهر يمكن أن يحوي الكثير من نفس ذلك الاناء لأنه غير محدود 

لا ولا وألف لا ... لا ليس مثله ... لم يأتي مثله على الإطلاق ... ولن يأتي مثله

من مثل ذلك الذي يقول لأحد التلاميذ

 إذهب الى البحر 

وألق صنارة 

والسمكة التي تطلع اولا 

خذها ومتى فتحت فاها تجد استارا 

فخذه واعطهم عني وعنك

 دعني أقولها بكل إحترام لقد أطاعت السمكة العجماء المسيح 

وإنتظرت ذلك التلميذ على الشاطئ الى أن يلقي بسنارتة

فتمسك بالسنارة حامله في فمها استاراً (وليس درهماً أو ديناراً) 

فقط تماماً كما قال المسيح لا أكثر ولا أقل 

والإنسان العاقل ... يُجادل ... ويُماطل ... وأحياناً يستهزئ ... ولا يُصدق 

لكن ليأخذ الانسان درساً من هذة السمكة وإلا 

يقول سفر الأمثال :

 ام 9:12 
 ان كنت حكيما فانت حكيم لنفسك وان استهزأت فانت وحدك تتحمل*


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ إبراهيم*



ibrahem_madian قال:


> اري أن طفلا صغيرا ً علي الفطرة قد تحققت به نفس هذه الشروط .
> أقصد ان الطفل الصغير بدون اي خطيئة و من نفس الجنس البشري


 
*أي شروط هذه التي تتحقق في طفل صغير*
*أتستطيع الفطرة أن تعطي الطفل القدرة علي حمل كل أثام الجنس البشري*
*أيستطيع طفل أن يتحمل ليفدي*
*هذا الطفل مازال طفل يتكل علي والديه في كثير من الأمور*
*كيف له هذا ؟؟؟*
*وهناك نقطة أهم من كل هذا *
*لابد أن توضح كي تفهم يا واضع السؤال أن هذا السؤال سأل بدون فهم*​ 
*فالطفل ولد بالخطية الجدية خطية النسل البشري كله*
*الخطية التي أفسدت طبيعة الإنسان*
*فالطفل منذ أن يكون جنين بالرحم حمل في نفسه الخطية الأولي لأدم وأمرأته*
*خطية التعدي علي الله وعصيانه بالأردة الكاملة*​*وكما يقول داود النبي*
[q-bible]
هَئَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي​[/q-bible]
*حبل بالخطية *​*وأظهر هذا أيضاً الرسول بولس بقوله*​
[q-bible]
كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ 
وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ​[/q-bible]

*[q-bible] بِخَطِيَّةِ وَاحِدٍ مَاتَ الْكَثِيرُونَ وَبِخَطِيَّةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ صَارَ الْحُكْمُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ لِلدَّيْنُونَةِ [/q-bible]*


*عن أن الخطية وأثرها أحتازت للجميع بسبب خطية واحدة*

*الخطية الأولي*
*فالطبيعة فسدت*​​



*وليكون بركة*​


*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الفيصل (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



تحية وبعد،،

لماذا لم يقم أحد المسيحيين هنا بالرد على سؤالي؟ أرجو أن أحصل على اجابة واضحة لما يلي:

قال ana في رد رقم 2: "المسيح له طبيعتان ( ناسوت ) و ( اللاهوت )" انتهى.
وبعدها قال fredyyy في رده رقم 16: "الناسوت واللاهوت لا ينفصلا" انتهى.

فهل كل الاخوة المسيحيين متفقون على هذا؟ أي متفقون على عدم انفصال الطبيعتين واتحادهما معا؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



الفيصل قال:


> تحية وبعد،،
> 
> لماذا لم يقم أحد المسيحيين هنا بالرد على سؤالي؟ أرجو أن أحصل على اجابة واضحة لما يلي:
> 
> ...


 

:new5:سلام ونعمة :new5:​ 
انا قلت ان المسيح طبيعتان ناسوت ولاهوت ولا ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت
اين المشكلة انا والاخ فريدي ما نقوله صحيح ولا يعترض ما قلته انا بكلام الاخ فريدي


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ الفيصل*



الفيصل قال:


> لماذا لم يقم أحد المسيحيين هنا بالرد على سؤالي؟



*أي سؤال ؟؟؟*

*أهذا تقصد !!!*​


الفيصل قال:


> أرجو أن أحصل على اجابة واضحة لما يلي:





الفيصل قال:


> قال ana في رد رقم 2: "المسيح له طبيعتان ( ناسوت ) و ( اللاهوت )" انتهى.
> وبعدها قال fredyyy في رده رقم 16: "الناسوت واللاهوت لا ينفصلا" انتهى.
> فهل كل الاخوة المسيحيين متفقون على هذا؟ أي متفقون على عدم انفصال الطبيعتين واتحادهما معا؟



*أنا لم أراي أي أختلاف بين ما قاله الأخ فريدي والأخ أنا 100100*
*فالسيد المسيح *
*له طبيعتان **ناسوتيه ولاهوتية*
*ولكنهما متحدتان وبدون أختلاط أو أمتزاج أو تغير*
*فكل منهما أحتفظ بخصائصه ولم يلاشي الأخر*

*فكلام الأخوة أكمل بعضه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## taten (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*نعم كل المسيحيين متفقين على ان اللاهوت و الناسوت لم ينفصلا وهذا نص الاتفاقية المشتركة مع الكاثوليك
نؤمن ان ربنا و آلهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح ، الكلمة اللوجوس المتجسد هو كامل فى لاهوتة وكامل فى ناسوتة وانة جعل ناسوتة واحدآ مع لاهوتة بغير أختلاط ولا أمتزاج ولا تغيير وان لاهوتة لم ينفصل عن ناسوتة لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين وفى نفس الوقت نحرم تعاليم كل من نسطور و أوطاخى*


----------



## الفيصل (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



تحية وبعد،،

بصراحة أشكركم جميعاً على تفاعلكم واهتمامكم، واضح الأمر الآن بالنسبة لهذه المسألة وهي أنكم لا تقولون بانفصال طبيعتي المسيح -عليه السلام- عن بعضهما (لاهوته وناسوته). جميل.. ولكن ما لم أفهمه جيدا هو قولكم: "لكنهما متحدتان وبدون أختلاط أو أمتزاج أو تغير فكل منهما أحتفظ بخصائصه ولم يلاشي الأخر" انتهى. *ممكن شرح أكثر لهذه العبارة.*

مشكورين،،


----------



## آريوس الموحد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*


السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

بعد اطلاعي على ما كتب ، لي بعض الملاحظات:

*أولا ً: *خرج بعض المشاركين عن صلب الموضوع وجوهر السؤال وبالتالي المشاركات التي ليست في صلب الموضوع لن أناقشها حتى لا يتم تشتيت الموضوع.

*ثانيا ً: *أجاب بعض المشاركين على حسب الخيار الثالث من السؤال وهو أن الناسوت هو الذي مات على الصليب دون اللاهوت.

اقتباس من مشاركة 100100 ana:
"اللاهوت لا يموت..الذي مات هو الناسوت"

اقتباس من مشاركة fredyyy
"لأن اللاهوت لا يموت فالذي مات اللحم والدم (جسده الحرفي المحسوس)"

اقتباس من مشاركة my rock:
"الذي مات هو الجسد البشري بحسب تخطيط و ترتيب الهي, فلولا تجسد الله و تخطيطه لما كان لهذا الجسد ان يصلب لغفران الخطايا, اذافة الى نقاء هذا الجسد من الخطيئة الذي هو شرط مهم من شروط الكفارة الكاملة, هو ايضا عمل الهي"

ويلزم على هذا الجواب (موت الناسوت دون اللاهوت):

*1)* أن الإله لم يفدنا بموته على الصليب ولم يبذل نفسه من أجل خطايانا لأن الذي صلب هو جسد بشري مخلوق سواء كان بخطيئة أو بغير خطيئة فهو ليس أكثر من جسد مخلوق كسائر الأجساد.

ملاحظة: الرجاء أن تذكروا لي خطيئة نبي الله إيليا.

*2)* بما أن المسيح (اللاهوت والناسوت) -في دينكم- ذو طبيعة واحدة بعد الإتحاد (راجع تاريخ انشقاق الكنيسة للقمص زكريا بطرس صحة 8) فإنه لا يجوز أن ننسب بعض الأقوال والأفعال للناسوت وأن ننسب بعض الأقوال والأفغال لللاهوت -كما فعلتم هنا- لأن هذا عين القول بطبيعتين بعد الإتحاد.
والقول بتفريق أقوال وأفعال الناسوت عن اللاهوت هو قول مبتدع ومن قال به حرمه آباء الكنيسة.
فلقد كتب القديس كيرلس اثني عشر بندا ً فصل فيها العقيدة المسيحية الصحيحة وختم كل منها بحرم من لا يؤمن بها ، فلقد جاء في البند الرابع ما يلي:

من فرق بين أقوال المسيح المذكورة في الأناجيل وفي رسائل الرسل أو نطق بها الآباء القديسون أم قالها المسيح عن ذاته ونسبها إلى أقنومين أو إلى اثنين كل قائم بذاته ويفهم أن البعض منها لائق بالإنسان وحده كأنه غريب عن كلمة الله وأن البعض الآخر ملائم لله فيخصه وينسبه إلى كلمة الآب وحده..... فليكن محروما ً.
(عصر المجامع صفحة 135 القمص كيرلس الأنطوني).

ومن شاء الإستزادة فليراجع ما كتبه Twin والذي يثبت ما قلناه ، وليراجع الأدلة التي دعمّ بها جوابه.

وأقول للمشارك Twin أنه قد صرح بأن المصلوب هو اللاهوت مع الناسوت حيث قال : (نقول أن الذي صلب علي الصليب هو السيد المسيح الإله الكامل والناسوت الكامل) انتهى كلامه. فهل يملك الجرأة للتصريح بموت اللاهوت والناسوت على الصليب كما نص السؤال؟ فهو اكتفى فقط بإثبات الصلب دون أدنى إشارة للموت.

ملاحظة: اسلوبك يا Twin أسلوب رائع للحوار وأنا أشكرك على هذا الأسلوب.

*3)* وأقول أيضا ً إذا كانت القديسة مريم العذراء والدة الإله على الحقيقة (راجع كتاب تاريخ إنشقاق الكنيسة للقمص زكريا بطرس) والولادة للكلمة المتجسد الجامع بين الناسوت واللاهوت عندكم فمتى جاز أن يولد اللاهوت كما صرحتم بأن مريم والدة الإله ردا ً على هرطقة نسطوريوس جاز أن يصلب ويموت ولا يجوز أن نقول هذا كان بالناسوت دون اللاهوت عند الموت لأن هذا لازما ً لكم أيضا ً عند الولادة ، فإن قلتم بهذا دون هذا وقعتم بالتناقض وإن قلتم بوقوع الولادة والموت على اللاهوت أبطلتم كلامكم السابق ، وأي إله هذا الذي يموت ، وإن قلتم أن الولادة وقعت على الناسوت والموت وقع على الناسوت أيضا ً فقد وافقتم نسطوريوس المبتدع والذي حرمه آباء الكنيسة.

*4)* اقتباس من كلام الزعيم:
"أحذرك من تكرار هذا الأسلوب الرخيص فالذي ينهار هنا هو كل ضن و كل فكر يرتفع ضد معرفة الله أحذرك بشدة من استخدام هذه الألفاظ الرخيصة و لاتدفعني لأهانة عقيدتك"

شكرا ً يا زعيم على رحابة صدرك أهكذا تعلمت من المسيح أن تخاطب من يسألك ، ألست مستعدا ً لمجاوبة كل من يسألك عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيك بوداعة (بطرس الأولى 15:3).

فأنا سألت مجرد سؤال ولم أقصد أن أهين عقيدتك ولم أفعل فإن كان عندك جواب فتفضل بالجواب دون الإساءة للآخرين. وأنا ولله الحمد أملك الشجاعة للإعتذار لكل من اعتبر أن طريقة صياغة السؤال فيها إساءة له ، ولكن يا زعيم هل تملك الشجاعة ذاتها لكي تعتذر عما بدر منك تجاهي 
فحسبك هذا التفاوت بيننا 	وكل إناء بالذي فيه ينضح
على كل سألتزم قول المسيح عليه السلام كما في إنجيل متـّى (44:5) "أما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم".
وأرجو منك يا زعيم ومن كل المشاركين الإلتزام بهذا.
أما بالنسبة للجملة التي في سؤالي و جعلتك تخاطبني بهذه القسوة (أما إذا كان الجواب هو الخيار الثالث (والأخير) فإذا الذي قام بالفداء هو جسد بشري كسائر الأجساد البشرية وبالتالي تنهار (نظرية الفداء) القائمة على القول بأن الله قام بفداء البشر..)
فأنا أعتذر عنها ، على الرغم أنني لم أكن من قال هذا القول وإليك البيان:
جاء في كتاب عصر المجامع صفحة 176 ( أولا ً: *أننا لو فرقنا بين ما لللاهوت وما للناسوت لانهارت نظرية الكفارة والفداء التي تعتبر أساس المسيحية*).
ولكن المؤلف عاد وتناقض قال ( نحن نعلم أن اللاهوت لم يمت ولم يسفك دما ً....... أما الذي مات هو الناسوت .
ولكن لأن الناسوت كان متحدا ً مع اللاهوت إتحادا ً تاما ً فعليا ً *اعـتبر *الموت موتا ً إلهيا والدم إلهيا ومن ثم اعتبرت الكفارة إلهية أيضا ً). والخلاصة أن هذا الإعتبار اعتبار مجازي (أي موت مجازي لللاهوت) وبالتالي رجع وفرق بين اللاهوت والناسوت ووقع بالذي حذر منه.

راجيا للجميع الهداية والتوفيق
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## ibrahem_madian (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ إبراهيم*
> 
> 
> ...



*مشكور علي اهتمامك و بدون منتاج ,,
لك السلام و النعمة ,,*


----------



## ibrahem_madian (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *ibrahem_madian
> انا لم اقل ان اللاهوت يموت . انا اتسائل ( اليس هذا الجسد الذي حوي اللاهوت مميزا ً عن بقية الأجساد ) فكيف يموت كسائر الأجساد ؟
> 
> كان لابد أن يموت لكي يتم الفداء (مات المسيح لكي يحيا المؤمنين بفدائه)
> ...




*ذكرت أولا أنه ( لا يموت كسائر الأجساد ) ثم ذكرت خمس آيات وعلقت عليها ( و أظن ان ليس علاقة لها بسؤالي )  ثم قولت بعد كل هذا أنه يموت كسائر الأجساد !!!!  

تعني أنه مات كسائر الأجساد ولكنه مميز عن كل الأجساد .
انت لم تفهم سؤالي يا أخي فريدي . انا أعني ان كان هذا الجسد مميزا فـَلِـمَ لم يفرق الموت بينه و بين بقية الأجساد الأخري ؟ 

اقرأ مشاركتي رقم 14 جيدا 
كيف لجسد أن يموت و قد حوي اللاهوت ( كليا ) بين جنبيه ؟ *


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

لماذا هذه الصعوبة في الفهم من قبل الاخوة المسلمين الذي مات على الصليب هو المسيح الاه الكامل والناسوت الكامل الاثنان لا ينفصلا وهل في ذلك اية صعوبة واعتقد ان الاخ twin اعطاك مثل ينهي كل الاشكال مثل الحديد والنار فكلاهما متحد وانك بضربك للحديد فان النار لاتتاثر بالضرب:t32:ومن كان له عقل للفهم فليفهم


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*آريوس الموحد
1) أن الإله لم يفدنا بموته على الصليب ولم يبذل نفسه من أجل خطايانا ...... فهو ليس أكثر من جسد مخلوق كسائر الأجساد.

عندما ُتقرر شيئاً فأنت ُتثبت عدم فهمك (وهذا سبب في سماعك أقوال لا تحبها)

فأنت تقرر أنه (لم يفدنا) و (ولم يبذل نفسه لأجلنا)

لن يقول لك أحد  أن كلامك صحيح (تحت أي تفسير ومهما أتيت من مراجع)

حاول أن تسمع التفسير وتفهم (ولا تحاول إثبات عكس ما في المسيحية)

وإذا كان المسيح بالنسبة لك (ليس أكثر من جسد مخلوق) 

فهذا ُيؤهلك أن تفقد الحياة الأبدية بالمسيح يسوع

ضيق الفكر البشري وإصرارك على عدم تقبل فداء المسيح (مشكلتك الخاصة)

أجاوب عليك بسؤال :

إذا ذبح شخص شخصاً آخر هل نقوال أنه ذبح جسده وذبح روحه؟

نحن نقول أن الذي ُذبح هو الجسد فقط ... أما الروح فلا ُتذبح 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

2) بما أن المسيح (اللاهوت والناسوت) ..........

كلام الأخ / TWIN لا يتعارض مع كلام الأباء ... ولا مع بقية الأعضاء 

الموت يسري وُينفذ على الناسوت....الموت لا يسري ولا ُينفذ على اللاهوت

.......................................... ((( هذة أفعال )))

الناسوت لم يفارق اللاهوت ....... ((( هذة صفات )))

فالإتحاد دون إمتزاج هو : 

إتحاد في الصفات الإلهية دون إمتزاج في الأفعال 

مثال :

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 5 العدد 19 

أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 

في هذة الآية : ..... الله مصالح 

...................... الميسح مصالح

فلله كان فكر المصالحة ................................ (فكراً)

في المسيح تمت المصالحة ......................... (فعلاً)

إتحاد في الصفات (التوجه)(التصالح) وتميُّز في (الفعل)*


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*آريوس الموحد
راجيا للجميع الهداية والتوفيق*

*(أكتب فيما لا يزيد عن ثلاث أسطر) الى أي شئ تريد أن تهدينا *


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*ibrahem_madian
هل كان الصلب شرطا من شروط الفداء ؟؟!!! 
ولم لا يغفر الله ذنوب عباده دون فداء و عذاب لناسوته من صلب و جلد و اهانة . أليس الله غفور رحيم ؟ 
أيحتاج لكل هذا لكي يغفر للبشر . ...* 

*لا يستطيع الله أن يُظهر صفة على حساب الأخرى 

فعدل الله يستوجب أن يموت الانسان 

فمات المسيح لكي يُحي الانسان 

ورحمته تستوجب إعفاء الانسان من الموت

فمات المسيح لكي يعفي الانسان من الموت

وهكذا تمم الله عدله (فمات المسيح متحملاً عقوبة الخطية)

وتمم الله رحمته ( ُأعتق الانسان من الموت وحصُل على حياة المسيح ذاته )

لاحظ جيداً أن (فكر الله أعظم من فكر الانسان)

+++ لا تتسائل كيف صُنع الدواء ... بل تناول الدواء كي ُتشفى +++ *


----------



## آريوس الموحد (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



السلام على من اتبع الهدى،،

أولا:

اقتباس من مشاركة العضو كوركيس شمشون "لماذا هذه الصعوبة في الفهم من قبل الاخوة المسلمين الذي مات على الصليب هو المسيح الاه الكامل والناسوت الكامل الاثنان لا ينفصلا وهل في ذلك اية صعوبة" انتهى.

لا، لا يوجد أي صعوبة في الفهم والخلاصة أنك تعبد إله قد مات كما قلت: "الذي مات على الصليب هو المسيح الاه الكامل والناسوت الكامل"

ثانيا:
اقتباسات بواسطة fredyyy


> ريوس الموحد
> 1) أن الإله لم يفدنا بموته على الصليب ولم يبذل نفسه من أجل خطايانا ...... فهو ليس أكثر من جسد مخلوق كسائر الأجساد.
> 
> عندما ُتقرر شيئاً فأنت ُتثبت عدم فهمك (وهذا سبب في سماعك أقوال لا تحبها)
> ...



وأنت عندما تجيب من غير أدلة ولا براهين تثبت ضعفك وعجزك



> لن يقول لك أحد أن كلامك صحيح (تحت أي تفسير ومهما أتيت من مراجع)
> 
> حاول أن تسمع التفسير وتفهم (ولا تحاول إثبات عكس ما في المسيحية)



ألم أقل لك أنك تجيب بدون براهين ولا أدلة ، فأنا نقلت كلاما من مراجعكم ، فإذا كان عندك جواب فتفضل بالإجابة ، وإذا كان عندك تفسير لهذه الأقوال فتفضل بتفسيرها.



> إذا ذبح شخص شخصاً آخر هل نقوال أنه ذبح جسده وذبح روحه؟
> 
> نحن نقول أن الذي ُذبح هو الجسد فقط ... أما الروح فلا ُتذبح



قولك هذا يثبت أن الإله لم يبذل نفسه على الصليب وإنما جسد بشري هو الذي بذل نفسه ، ثم أن الروح تفارق الجسد عند الموت فهل فارق اللاهوت الناسوت عند الموت؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*آريوس
لا، لا يوجد أي صعوبة في الفهم والخلاصة أنك تعبد إله قد مات  

مرة أخرى الخلاصة أنك لم تفهم (لا ُتقر بشئ وفكر خاطئ) قل أنا لا أفهم فنُفهمك

طبيعي أن يكون كلام الله صعب على من هم بعيدين عن الله
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وأنت عندما تجيب من غير أدلة ولا براهين

لست أمام البراهين الآن .... لكن أعدل من أسلوبك في الحديث
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

قولك هذا يثبت أن الإله لم يبذل نفسه على الصليب وإنما جسد بشري هو الذي بذل نفسه ، ثم أن الروح تفارق الجسد عند الموت فهل فارق اللاهوت الناسوت عند الموت؟؟ 

هذا هو فهمك الخطئ

جسد المسيح يختلف عن أي جسد بشري آخر

فلاهوته لا ينفصل عن ناسوته لأنه الله الظاهر في الجسد

بالتأكيد المسيح بذل نفسه من أجلنا هذا واقع ليس لأحد أن ينفيه

حتى وإن لم يفهم غير الفاهمين *


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

لماذا  كل هذا التعصب الفكري الانسان لايستطيع ان يصل الى كمال فكر الله انتم المسلمين تقولون انما ان اراد شيئا فيقول له كن فيكون الله المتجسد في جسد المسيح كان معه حتى على الصليب ولكن الله لايموت بل الجسد هو الذي يتاثر وهل في ذلك صعوبة على الله لااظن الله اعطانا حدود  للتفكير لايستطيع العقل البشري ان يتقبلها لانها صعبة من ان يفهمها وخصوصا الذين ليس لهم ايمان في قلوبهم فكرة الخلاص البشري هي خطة الاهية لاينبغي ان نقول لماذا يفعل هذا ولا يجب ان يفعل ذلك, لقرات الاصاح العاشر من انجيل يوحنا - الاية 17 لفهمت (  17والآبُ يُحبُّني لأنِّي أُضَحِّي بِحياتي حتى أستَرِدَّها. 18ما مِنْ أحَدٍ يَنتَزِعُ حياتي مِنِّي، بل أنا أُضَحِّي بِها راضِيًا. فَلِـيَ القُدرَةُ أنْ أُضَحِّيَ بِها، وليَ القُدرَةُ أنْ أستَرِدَّها. هذِهِ الوَصيَّةُ تَلقَّيتُها مِنْ أبـي«.)
فلانه اله كامل فله هذه المقدرة 
ومن كان له اذان للسمع اقول فليفهم :beee::beee:


----------



## kimo14th (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



آريوس الموحد قال:


> *2)* بما أن المسيح (اللاهوت والناسوت) -في دينكم- ذو طبيعة واحدة بعد الإتحاد (راجع تاريخ انشقاق الكنيسة للقمص زكريا بطرس صحة 8) فإنه لا يجوز أن ننسب بعض الأقوال والأفعال للناسوت وأن ننسب بعض الأقوال والأفغال لللاهوت -كما فعلتم هنا- لأن هذا عين القول بطبيعتين بعد الإتحاد.
> والقول بتفريق أقوال وأفعال الناسوت عن اللاهوت هو قول مبتدع ومن قال به حرمه آباء الكنيسة.
> فلقد كتب القديس كيرلس اثني عشر بندا ً فصل فيها العقيدة المسيحية الصحيحة وختم كل منها بحرم من لا يؤمن بها ، فلقد جاء في البند الرابع ما يلي:
> 
> ...



*الاخ اريوس ..سلام ونعمه *

*ربما لديك سوء فهم لكلام القديس كيرلس فهو يقول فى التفريق بين الاقوال ونسبها لذاتين منفصلتين*

*ولايمكن ان نفهم من هذا نسب الموت للاهوت ولايمكن للقديس كيرلس ان يقول ذلك نهائيا .. فهذا تعليم كتابى *

*فاذ قد تالم المسيح لاجلنا بالجسد تسلحوا انتم ايضا بهذه النية فان من تالم في الجسد كف عن الخطية (1بط  4 :  1)

 و انتم الذين كنتم قبلا اجنبيين و اعداء في الفكر في الاعمال الشريرة قد صالحكم الان*
* في جسم بشريته بالموت ليحضركم قديسين و بلا لوم و لا شكوى امامه (رساله كولوسى 1-21,22)*​​ *ما معنى وغرض كلام القديس كيرلس؟؟*​ 
*منع القول او الاعتقاد بطبيعتين بعد الاتحاد ايضا .. *
*فاذا كان الانسان من جسد وروح متحدين بغير انفصال ولا امتزاج ولاتغيير *
*فالنتيجه طبيعه بشريه واحده (من طبيعيتن روح وجسد)*

*هكذا ايضا الاله الكلمه المتجسد طبيعه واحده بعد الاتحاد (من طبيعتين لاهوت وناسوت)*

*وبالتالى لانفصل فى الاقوال وننسبها الى اثنين كل قائم بذاته  بل ننسبها الى الاله الكلمه المتجسد *

*وكل ماوقع على المسيح من الام وتعذيب وصلب هو واقع على ناسوت الاله الكلمه المتجسد *

*واقرب توضيح هو الانسان فتعرضه للتعذيب مثلا لايعنى وقوع التعذيب على روحه بل على جسده ولكن نقول ان التعذيب وقع على فلان وليس على جسده دون روحه .. *

*وبالنسبه للمسيح فنقول ايضا (صلب رب المجد ) كما قال بولس الرسول *
*وهذا مايسمى تبادل الالقاب بين ناسوت ولاهوت رب المجد

**Communicato idiomatum*

*وهذا ماشرحه القديس اغسطينوس :*​ 
*تُنسب كل أعمال وكلمات السيد للأقنوم الواحد، كلمة اللَّه المتجسد.*

*v إذ أخذ نفسًا وجسد إنسان لم تحدث إضافة إلى عدد الأقانيم، إذ بقي الثالوث كما هو قبلاً. وذلك كما أنه في كل إنسان فيما عدا ذاك الذي وحده أخذ اتحادُا اقنوميًا فإن النفس والجسد يمثلان شخصًا واحدًا، هكذا في المسيح الكلمة ونفسه البشرية وجسده يمثلون شخصًا واحدًا. وكما أن اسم "الفيلسوف" كمثال يُعطي لإنسان بالتأكيد بخصوص نفسه وحدها، إلا أنه لا يُحسب سخافة، بل هو أمر عادي ولائق في اللغة، أن نقول بأن الفيلسوف قتل، الفيلسوف مات، الفيلسوف دفن، مع أن هذه الأحداث جميعها تسقط علي جسده وليس علي العنصر الخاص به كفيلسوف, هكذا بنفس الطريقة اسم اللَّه أو ابن اللَّه أو رب المجد، أو أي اسم آخر يعطي للمسيح بكونه الكلمة، ومع هذا فإنه من الصواب القول بان اللَّه صُلب، إذ لا مجال للتساؤل في انه احتمل هذا الموت في طبيعته البشرية وليس في تلك التي بها هو رب المجد*


*v تمجدت الطبيعة البشرية إذ أخذها له، ولم تفسد الطبيعة الإلهية بتنازله، بل جعلت العنصر البشري يخضع للآلام بينما بقوته الإلهية تتحقق قيامة المتألم. هكذا لا ينسب إلى اللاهوت خبرة الموت ذاك الذي صارت له شركة في طبيعتنا الممكنة باتحاده بالناسوت، بينما في نفس الوقت الأسماء المجيدة الإلهية تُنسب للإنسان، حتى أن ذاك الذي ظهر علي الصليب يُدعي "رب المجد" حيث تُنقل الأسماء المجيدة من اللاهوت إلى الناسوت خلال اتحاد طبيعتهما بالطبيعة الأق*​


----------



## xxxl (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



ana 100 100 قال:


> من شروط الفادي:
> 
> من نفس الجنس البشري
> ان يكون بدون اي خطية
> ...



اقول لك مؤيدا اخي ان الطفل تحققت فيه نفس شروط الفادي المذكورة انه من نفس الجنس البشري وانه بدون خطية واذا كان الله كما تقولون حل في جسد المسيح فلماذا لم يحل في جسد الطفل الصغير الذي يحمل نفس الشروط


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*



xxxl قال:


> اقول لك مؤيدا اخي ان الطفل تحققت فيه نفس شروط الفادي المذكورة انه من نفس الجنس البشري وانه بدون خطية واذا كان الله كما تقولون حل في جسد المسيح فلماذا لم يحل في جسد الطفل الصغير الذي يحمل نفس الشروط



عزيزى xxxl..
مواصفات الفادى تتلخص فى 
1- يكون انسان لانه سيمثل الانسان فى حمل القصاص
2 - يموت لآن أجرة الخطية هى الموت 
3 - بلا خطية لان فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه 
4 - غير محدود...لان خطية ابونا ادم وجهت لله والله غير محدود وبالتالى اصبحت الخطية غير محدودة وقد ساهم البشر كله فيها بنصيب كبير
5 - خالق...لان ليس وظيفته الغفران فقط بل والاهم تجديد خلقة الانسان من جديد 
فكيف تتحق هذه المواصفات فى طفل ؟
هل الطفل غير محدود ؟ هل خالق ؟ هل بلا خطية ؟ 
وبعدين مين قال الطفل بلا خطية...نحن أورثنا طبيعة الفاسد منذ سقوط ادم 
طبعا لا... وهذه الموصفات لا تتوافق مع اى انسان او نبى او ملاك 
فلهذا كان لابد ان يتجسد الله ليخلص البشرية 
فالمسيح حل فى جسد طفل...ولكنه عاش بيننا 33 عاما حتى نتعلم منه المسيحية...فكيف يأتى ويموت طفلا دون ان يبشرنا بصلبه وموته وقيامته وصعوده 
فهل هذا يعقل ؟..... 

أتمنى ان تكون فهمت كلامى جيدا...
تحياتى....​


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## nofeir (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

ردا على من يدعى أن مواصفات الفادى تنطبق على طفل صغير مولود على الفطرة--------- فإن كل مواليد أدم وحواء يولدوا بنفس الطبيعة الخطاءة التى طردت من الجنة بعد السقوط---- ويولدوا تحت نفس الحكم------ وتقول الأحاديث الإسلامية أن كل بنى أدم ينخسهم الشيطان عند ولادتهم--- فهم مطبوع فيهم نفس الطبيعة التى طردت من الجنة بسبب الخطية-- وتشوهت وتدنست ميولها وغرائزها------ والوحيد القادر على تجديدها وتقديسها وفداءها هو الله خالقها------   وأيضا ينبغى أن يتوفر ما يلى فى الفادى-------- أن يكون إنسان بار بلا خطية واحدة غير واقع تحت نفس الحكم-- وله قيمة غير محدودة ليقدم فداء غير محدود عن البشرية كلها ليفى العدل الإلهى-- وأن يكون له النصرة والغلبة على الشيطان -- وأن يكون له سلطان ويملك ذاته أى يقدر أن يبذل نفسه طواعية وبكامل إرادته فداءا عن البشر-- وأن تكون له حياة فى ذاته ليمنحنا الحياة الأبدية----- وعندما نقول بلا خطية فنحن نقصد إنسان بكامل إرادته يحيى حياة البر على الدوام ويرفض الشر بكل صوره بدون خطية واحدة-- ويقدر أن يسحق الشيطان كنائب عنا لصالح بشريتنا ليهبنا فى شخصه الغلبة على الشيطان والخطية والموت---- وهذا لاينطبق على أى إنسان مخلوق محدود ضعيف خاطئ واقع تحت نفس الحكم  لا يملك ذاته -- تحت تأثير نخس الشيطان الذى يجرى منه مجرى الدم كما تقول الأحاديث الإسلامية- ولا يقدر أن يصل إلى الله ويدخل السموات بعمله مهما عمل من أعمال صالحة وذلك لأن طبيعته خطاءة---------------- وهذا الفداء تم بمحبة الله العجيبة- الذى بتجسده طهر طبيعتنا وفداها وبررها أمام العدالة الإلهية-- وسحق الشيطان من خلال الجسد لصالحنا-- وهو الوحيد القادر على فعل ذلك- وهذا بدون حدوث تغيير فى لاهوته غير المحدود الموجود فى كل مكان -فهو فدانا من خلال الجسد     -- والمجد لإسمه القدوس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

++أشكر ربى وإلهى يسوع المسيح ، الذى جعلنى أرى هذا اليوم ، الذى فيه يسكب نعمة المعرفة والفهم ، على أولاده ، بهذه الكثرة والروعة .
+++  وبعدما أوضح الإخوة  كل شيئ بأبلغ بيان ،  فإننى لا أجد ما أفعله ، إلاّ أن أكرر التأكيد على أن الطبيعة الواحدة لا تعنى إمتزاج اللاهوت بالناسوت ، بل إنها تعنى أن المسيح هو شخص واحد غير منقسم على ذاته . 
++++ فإن إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت ، لم يكن إتحاداً مماثلاً لما نراه فى الطبيعة ، الذى فيه يكون الإتحاد بمعنى الإمتزاج أو الإختلاط ، وإلاّ  أصبح مجرد تجميع لأشياء منفصلة .
 ++ لا ، بل إنه إتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل ، إنه : -   " معجزة  " ، وليس شيئاً عادياً  . 
++ إنه معجزة إتحاد بدون إنفصال وبدون إختلاط ولا أمتزاج ، وبدون تغيير لللاهوت ولا للناسوت . 
++++   إنه :-  " معجزة " .


----------



## My Rock (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

*الموضوع يتكلم عن الصلب, لا عن التجسد ولا عن مريم العذراء*
*فتحوا عقولكم شوي و بلاش خروج عن الموضوع*
*ارحمهم يا رب..*


----------



## Basilius (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من مات على الصليب؟*

اي مشاركة بعد الان في موضوع بة طروحات كثيرة و في هذة المشاركة يحاول السائل الرجوع الى اول الموضوع بدون النظر الى السالف فستحرر فورا 
بطلوا تتغابوا بالطريقة دي


----------

